# Warcraft: The Beginning - Gewinnt zum Kino-Start T-Shirts, Warcraft-Monopoly und mehr!



## MarcHatke (27. Mai 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Warcraft: The Beginning - Gewinnt zum Kino-Start T-Shirts, Warcraft-Monopoly und mehr!* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Warcraft: The Beginning - Gewinnt zum Kino-Start T-Shirts, Warcraft-Monopoly und mehr!


----------



## sylvia17 (27. Mai 2016)

Azeroth


----------



## Boli11 (27. Mai 2016)

Azeroth


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (27. Mai 2016)

Mittelerde


----------



## Worrel (27. Mai 2016)

Lesen, Stärke und so...: 



> Beantwortet die folgende Frage und *schickt die richtige Antwort [...] an die Mail-Adresse* gewinnspiel@pcgames.de, Betreff: Warcraft-Film.


----------



## stevem (27. Mai 2016)

Aventurien


----------



## WeeFilly (27. Mai 2016)

Nee, das war doch Herr der Ringe. Telara muss es sein! (Oder doch Tamriel? Nein, Tyria! Nicht?)


----------



## peel (29. Mai 2016)

Azeroth


----------



## archwizard80 (5. Juni 2016)

Gammelerde.


----------



## stevem (11. Juni 2016)

ist doch ganz einfach;

    Azeroth - Warcraft
    Mittelerde - Herr der Ringe
    Aventurien - Das Schwarze Auge


----------



## Purangi (17. Juni 2016)

Azeroth - Warcraft


----------



## Keycore (18. Juni 2016)

Azeroth - Warcraft


----------



## drohnex (18. Juni 2016)

zeroth - Warcraft


----------



## drohnex (18. Juni 2016)

Azeroth - Warcraft


----------



## Kellerernie (18. Juni 2016)

»Warcraft: The Beginning« spielt in Azeroth


----------



## Elachen (19. Juni 2016)

in Azeroth


----------



## SGDrDeath (19. Juni 2016)

5 User innerhalb von 3 Tagen die nicht fähig sind einen Artikel zu lesen und zu verstehen, langsam muss man sich wohl um die Zielgruppe der PC Games Webseite ernsthafte Gedanken machen.


----------



## petrafrantz (20. Juni 2016)

»Warcraft: The Beginning« spielt in Azeroth.


----------

